# Forum Home Renovation Paving  grouting brick pavers

## AndrewPatrol

what is best ( easiest) way to get sand/cement grout in about 10mm gaps of brick paving 
TIA 
Andrew

----------


## Planned LScape

Keep the bricks moist
Make up a sloppy 3:1 fine washed sand:cement mix (white cement for white grout)
Spread the mix over the bricks with a rubber squeegee, you can get larger broom handle ones for larger areas. Push into gaps diagonally to eliminate grout pulling out of perp lines
Keep moist, may need the odd spray to make it go into the gaps easier
Let set a little, then wipe clean (diagonally again) with a piece of foam, rinsing after getting a wipe with each side
You will most likely have to go over it with a clean sponge to get rid of dried cement residue marks.
Can be cleaned with acid solution, but wait a week or so until it has been down for a while

----------


## Ronaldo451

Saw for the first time at Bunnings on the weekend a large caulking type cartridge and gun specifically for mortar.  
A lot larger than usual - 75 to 100mm in diameter. Load up the cartridge with mortar and away you go....probably not necessary for paving where access and gravity are not overly worrysome but would probably give a neater and easier result with little wastage and dags when trying to cram in motar into vertical joints and hard to get to gaps.    
 Ron

----------


## an3_bolt

- just thinking laterally - would it be possible to sweep in your sand/cement mix dry with a broom - and simply fine mist it with water? Then apply any required tooling....

----------


## zacnelson

I've tried using those Bunnings mortar guns and it wasn't worth the bother, a lot of trouble and mess and terrible results

----------


## Planned LScape

> - just thinking laterally - would it be possible to sweep in your sand/cement mix dry with a broom - and simply fine mist it with water? Then apply any required tooling....

  We do that sometimes with sandstone, as it's labour intensive getting all the leftover wet grout out of the texture of the stone. Make a mix that is slightly wet, but still friable and can be swept without staining, sweep into all joint and then use a double ended spoon tool (we call a dongle) to compress it into the joints. Sweep off the excess, then give a very fine spray

----------


## AndrewPatrol

Thanks PL think I'll try your way ( comes from experience obviously ) been a bit difficult getting bricks down with weather the way it is at moment, but grouting will probably happen in next couple of days. I've done a bit of tiling over the years so this should be a doddle, was wondering about that way but was worried about making sloppy mix and it cracking later. Is it ok to just use sand /cement , no other additives? I still got a bit of lime and bondcrete left over.

----------


## Planned LScape

If the bricks are laid on a solid foundation and wont move, the grout being a 3:1 (stronger than 6:1 mortar) will be very hard. Also containing a sharp sand without any clay content (like brickies sand) it wont shrink or crack in weather extremes.

----------


## AndrewPatrol

Thanks PL you are to landscaping like Rod is to plastering,, Champs 
Andrew

----------


## Planned LScape

Cheers mate, glad to help out 
Must be a Rod thing....my names that too!

----------

